# New from Naxos Music Library



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Five days a week, the Naxos Music Library lists new recordings. Naturally some are reissues but there is plenty of new stuff also.

Today, I listened to the Mozart Piano Sonata No. 8, K. 310, in A minor, performed by Miyuki Ito and played on a fortepiano.

I found the first movement to be somewhat cool. Technically, it was superb but it needed a little more warmth and flexibility. The final two movements were much better. The recording is on the Triton label.


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

More Mozart. This time his early but sublime masterpiece, the Piano Concerto No. 9 played masterfully and conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy, again on the Triton label. The download price for Amazon is outrageous at $18.99. The Play.Google download price is $5.99 or less than 1/3 of Amazon.

https://play.google.com/store/music...ertos_No_9_Jeu?id=Boptew3tahvufkpbqmfn5lr2ft4

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...ywords=mozart+piano+concerto+no.+9,+ashkenazy


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

Highly passionate Chopin by Eliane Rodrigues. Ms. Rodrigues is new to me. This is a 2cd set on the Navona label which I had never heard of before. If you like your Chopin played in a frenzied fashion, this new CD might appeal to you but for me it is way overdone and the sound is too closeup.

The Amazon price of $19.99 is way too high for a download and Goodle is only a buck cheaper. However, Google lets you purchase any single track for 99 cents while Amazon limits the 99 cent downloads to works of less than 10 minutes.

https://play.google.com/store/music...hopin_Notturno?id=Bkdwcrbww4suamtyzk66vqer6vm

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Nottu...-bar-strip-0&keywords=Chopin+Eliane+Rodrigues


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

On You Tube there's a piece with Eliane Rodrigues playing in Rotterdam, her piano is not alright, the rest you should see for yourself.


----------

